# What custom dashboard would you recommend?



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Apr 12, 2019)

Instead of games, lets just talk about dashboards, because you have outdated ones and ones that I think is a disfunctional mess.
The only ones I found are:
XBMC - A media player, weather station and all kinds of stuff you won't find on a XBOX, but they're damn useless to me.
XBMC - A moderised and reskinned version of XBMC, idk about this one, it's still supported and recieves multible updates to this day.
UnleashX - A very decent dashboard, let it be an old one.
EvolutionX - Has a clusterfuck of buttons in the wrong places.

There are many more, but I want to know your experiences with these dashboards. I only used a little bit from each dashboard.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 12, 2019)

UnleashX, fuck Evox.

Best dash out there.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 12, 2019)

Hello.

XBMC has therefor "ALL" (Video/Music playback/Games with Cheats if wanted,great Network features).

Personally i use UnleashX from my Softmod beginnig.
Overseeable,structured and easy to use.


----------



## thetechbros (Apr 15, 2019)

the best is emustation


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 15, 2019)

You can always load other dashes as programs/other bits of homebrew and they will work just as you expect.

XBMC is/was always slower to boot than the others by a few seconds but did it all when all was said and done. I really did like the media player aspects back when though, however this was H264 was still rising up and not all encompassing as it is today and the little P3 that powers the xbox does not quite have the grunt to do H264 well. I did also like the XBMC skins (there are quite a few of them) more than the others but all allowed you to select games and homebrew easily enough.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Apr 16, 2019)

DinohScene said:


> UnleashX, fuck Evox.
> 
> Best dash out there.


This, UnleashX is for playing video games and that's all an Xbox should be used for in 2019.


----------



## Haizum74 (Apr 16, 2019)

XBMC4Gamers. Awesome.


----------



## LSolrac (Apr 17, 2019)

Personally I'm using XBMC4Gamers which gives a modern feel. But I'm also looking at XBMC4Xbox with the MC360, JX720 and Xbox Origins skins.


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 17, 2019)

Personally I’ve always dual booted unleashx and xbmc.

Unleashx being the default and xbmc the alt as a backup/media player.

The only advantage of xbmc for me was that it would auto truncate when ftping (don’t remember such a setting in unleashx).


----------



## Sethtimus Prime (May 15, 2019)

I guess I'm the only person that likes evox. It's super customizable and has built in trainer support.


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Jun 11, 2019)

I prefer XBMC4Xbox, but I have actually loaned out my Xbox several times for some gaming events. If you're sharing your Xbox with others, leaving XBMC as the default dash may give the average user too much control over the system.

With evox, I was able to set up a custom wallpaper for the gaming event, and made customized lists with only the games and emulators that I wanted attendees to have access to. Evox has a built-in FTP server, so after the event was over I simply FTP'd into my xbox and switched back to using XBMC.

It depends on your use case. I really like XBMC, but I also love how customizable evox is. And depending on your use case, you might even decide you want to use something like CoinOPS as your dash.


----------

